# Internet radio stations with live concerts



## Cajonera (Nov 9, 2013)

well, first of all please forgive my english. Im a natural spanish speaker xD

I´ve a question for you guys. Anyone knows radiostations online with live concerts?

I did remember that the opera channel on Sirius has MET live performances almost every week. But Sirius isnt an option for me. However some months ago found KUSC, great radio with some LA phill live.... how cool is that?

Probably some german radios work at the same fashion (Im thinkin about those radio orchestras) but im not sure. Any ideas?? what Im missing outthere?

Thanks


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

My local classical station broadcasts the Boston Symphony's concerts live every week from 8:00 PM EST. I think the service is available only in the US, though...
http://www.wgbh.org/995/index.cfm


----------



## Cajonera (Nov 9, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> My local classical station broadcasts the Boston Symphony's concerts live every week from 8:00 PM EST. I think the service is available only in the US, though...
> http://www.wgbh.org/995/index.cfm


Absolutely right, and actually I think that today is on. So we´ll see.

In fact im listening now the WCRB where its supposed to be the BSO. Thank you very mucha Mahlerian

LIST

KUSC LA Phil
http://www.wgbh.org/995/bso.cfm?MM=1 BSO


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Cajonera said:


> Absolutely right, and actually I think that today is on. So we´ll see.
> 
> In fact im listening now the WCRB where its supposed to be the BSO. Thank you very mucha Mahlerian
> 
> ...


Yes, tonight is Britten's War Requiem with Dutoit. They also do a rebroadcast on Monday nights of the concert 9 days prior.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> My local classical station broadcasts the Boston Symphony's concerts live every week from 8:00 PM EST. I think the service is available only in the US, though...
> http://www.wgbh.org/995/index.cfm


omg thank you Mahlerian!
There is also a Concert Channel on the site where several months' worth of concerts are available on demand.


----------



## Cajonera (Nov 9, 2013)

hreichgott said:


> omg thank you Mahlerian!
> There is also a Concert Channel on the site where several months' worth of concerts are available on demand.


Yes... and its working the stream here in Chile so couldnt be better (War requiem like you said)

Just found another source of live concert streaming: http://www.br.de/radio/br-klassik/index.html , they broadcast the "conzerts" of the bayern radio symphony orchestra. Probably the best orchestra established in a radiostation.

So we have 3 now: KUSC, BR Klassik and WCRB (thx Mahlerian)

But I guess it should be more...


----------

